# 22-250 scope



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I just had a Remington 22-250 given to me and was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the best scope for shooting prairie dogs. Ive always been a bird hunter so I dont really have any experience with the different scope manufactures/models. Id like to keep it under $300. Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

4x14 burris-nikon-weaver


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I personally like burris the best. If you are shooting p dogs a target turret would probally work better for you because you could run a ballistics chart and dial it in to the exact yardage instead of having to aim a little high or low with a tick mark. Not sure if you can get a burris with target turrets for 300 though I think you have to get the signature series for that. $400. nikon also makes a good scope not sure about prices on those though.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In my opinion Nikon glass it quite a bit better than Burris. My recommendation in the $300 range would be the Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14x40. You will be hard pressed to find a better scope for the $$$.

http://www.theopticzone.com/default.asp ... il&id=1712

huntin1


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

usually anything in the bushnell 3200, 4200, 6500 in the power you are looking for and your price range is going to be very good. I have heard great things on vortex scopes too. If they are like their Binocs they will be amazing.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just ordered 2 Vortex Viper scopes after reading all the reviews I could find. Most said they are equal to or a bit better than Nikon Monarch scopes, but with the features on these scopes they are about $200-250 less than the Monarchs with similar features. But, they still run more than $300. Hopefully they turn out to be as good as advertised!!

I have not been overly impressed with the 4 Nikon Buckmasters I have used.(Owned 3. (1) 3-9X40 and (2) 4.5-14X40) Already sold one, and selling the other two this weekend. The glass is definately not as good as my Burris XTR, but that is twice the $$$.

With all that being said, I would still say that with a $300 cap the Buckmasters is the best choice. As a matter of fact you can get a Nikon 6-18X40 SFwith mildots for $299 right now at midwayusa.com. That would be a good choice for PDs.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

for under 300 I baught a mueller eradicator 8.5-25x50 for 245 and the also hace it in 4-16 x50 both have illuminated reticals , and they come with either a target dot retical or a mill dot retical


----------



## shane thomas (Sep 5, 2009)

For shure get the nikon buckmaster or monarck
i was head shooting rabits all day long with mine i have 5 of them the nikoplex recticle is the easiest to pinpoint targets ...good luck


----------



## driftfish20 (Oct 4, 2009)

good info here guys, I had the same question for the same gun.

Thanks


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Reading this thread and taking Laite's advice, I ordered the Nikkon 6-18x40 from Midway. It arrived on a Friday a couple of three weeks ago. I own 2 Leupold 3-9x40s, a Weaver K4, a little Busnell 3-9x32 for my duaghter's .22, and I once owned a Redfield Range Finder. This Nikkon is by far the nicest of them all.

I can't wait for my Rem Varmint SF (22-250) to arrive so I can put it on!


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

J.D. said:


> I just had a Remington 22-250 given to me and was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the best scope for shooting prairie dogs. Ive always been a bird hunter so I dont really have any experience with the different scope manufactures/models. Id like to keep it under $300. Thanks in advance! :beer:


My other half wants a 22-250 to go along with me hunting PD's and Yotes. She got all upset when I starting looking at scopes and prices, said whe would not shot a gun that had a scope that cost that much as that was just plain stupid ... LOL ... :eyeroll:

For the most part, I use Nikon BDC series scopes or LP's for general hunting guns. On my custom rigs, Knightforce. As they were both out of the question for her gun, I started looking around and found these guys, they've been around since the mid 1950's, so they can't be that bad:

Nikko Stirling Nighteater: http://kinneysshootingsupply.com/30mm-624x56-nighteater-with-reticle-wheel-p-633.html

Nikko Website: http://www.nikkostirling.com/

I've not used them before, but I've been seeing allot of the Big Boy Varmint Hunters using them in their Varmint Hunting DVD's.

I'm probably going that route, as the price is right, they are said to use Class-A optics and the tubes are Nitrogen filled, plus the LRX Illuminated reticle is a big plus.

EDIT: Which ever way you go, get a good set of rings & mount ( I'd recommend Warne). If you go with a cheaper set of rings, Lap them or get a set of Ring Inserts to make sure they are alinged properly and dont dig on your scope tube.

Burris Make Nice Inserts (Bottom of The Page): http://www.burrisoptics.com/sigrings1.html


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Mounts and rings: My rifle came in and that's exactly what I did for that Nikkon I ordered. I used Warne silver steel mounts and Burris Signature Zee rings with the extra insert package. I used the supplied "0" inserts and haven't used the graduated ones yet....


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you say leupold. The rifleamn series 2x7 3x9 both under $200 or the 4x12 at $250 or look around for a used vari x-2 3x9 usually $150-$225. The best US made product with the best warranty in the world


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

not made in the us anymore. Olny some of the mark 4s are and the ones you said are not going to compare witht the nikon which has just as good waranty.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Kurt, I'm not so sure about that. I've read on another forum recently where a guy has checked with Leupold and their claim stands: All gold-ringed Leupold's are made in USA. Also, while Nikkon offers a lifetime warranty, I've read at least fellow saying they (Nikkon service) wanted a proof of purchase to honor his warranty.

Now I can;t speak with direct evidence to these, only that I've read them and for several reasons I give credibility to the writers.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I question your source. From Nikon's site:



> This is your Nikon Inc. Full Lifetime Warranty (valid in the Continental United States, Alaska and Hawaii) for new Nikon riflescopes that do not contain electronic components. This Nikon product is warranted by Nikon Inc. to be free from defects in material and workmanship for the lifetime of the product. If this product is found
> to have defects in material or workmanship, *Nikon Inc. will at its option and without charge, either repair or replace this product, even if you are not the original owner. No warranty card is required to obtain warranty service.*


Bold added by me. Not the original owner and no warranty card required. I doubt that they require proof of purchase for these reasons. If what you say happened, and it could have, that person should have asked to speak to a supervisor as the tech saying that was wrong.

But, then I have no personal experience, none of my Nikon scopes have failed me.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Just call out to oregon and ask what scopes are made there in house and you will get your answer. And i have heard of there cs going to hell the last few years from some people.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am questioning the Made in the USA on the Leupys too. Are they made here, or assembled here using foreign made parts?? I have 4 VXIIIs (two being Custom Shop scopes) and the SABR muzzle loader scope, and I can't find MADE IN AMERICA any where on the scope or in or on the boxes, or any of the literature that comes with them


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bingo you found the reason. they use foreign parts and are no longer considered made in america. except for the mark 4


----------



## preston39 (Oct 11, 2009)

Two I checked were mfg in China/Asia;

http:/www2.leupold.com/resources/Myinfo81/Answerbook/findanswers.aspx

enter the words; where manufactured


----------

